# Cholla wood from Michaels craft store?



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone ever buy these? I went to Michaels today and I saw a massive 12-14 inch piece for $3.99 that I was about to buy, but I wasn't sure if it was chemically treated or safe for aquariums. Anyone able to prove/disprove this?


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Very interesting... Thanks for the find.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't jump on it just yet! The reason for this post was to find out if anyone has used it safely in an aquarium. Since it's a craft store, i'm guessing there must be some sort of chemical treatment, but idk.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

I went to the local store and did see some peices... 4bux for 12 inches


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know if these are safe?


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

Mj, looks like its just you and me. I've googled it up and it seems to be safe. People just boil em first.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

i have some in my shrimp tank-didnt do anything to it other than drop it in.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay sounds good, I'll probably pick up a couple pieces tomorrow!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mjbn said:


> Don't jump on it just yet! The reason for this post was to find out if anyone has used it safely in an aquarium. Since it's a craft store, i'm guessing there must be some sort of *chemical treatment*, but idk.


WHY? What about a craft store means they'd treat it with a chemical... I don't get it. 

Since they're trying to make money, i'd guess it has nothing on it since applying a chemical would cost money. 

It is wood.... Sort of.


----------



## fishyspots (Sep 29, 2011)

I used some in my betta tanks when I first set them up but the wood got dark and kind of decayed after awhile so I took it out.


----------



## Rory (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been tossing these in my shrimp tanks for over a year, works great.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks for chiming in.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Minja said:


> thanks for chiming in.


+1 for all of you, thanks for the input


----------

